# Pneumatik Deckelpresse Zweihandbedienung in Software?



## PN/DP (20 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe nun auch mal ein Safety-Problem.

Ein Lieferant hat uns eine Maschine geliefert zum Aufdrücken eines Deckels auf ein ca. 1m hohes Plastikfass (Vollgewicht ca. 130kg). Eine unterschriebene CE-Erklärung ist bei der Maschine dabei. Eine solche Maschine hat der Lieferant allerdings das erste mal konstruiert. Nun bin ich der Meinung, daß die Maschine nicht ausreichend sicher ausgeführt ist, kann es aber nicht eindeutig mit Vorschriften belegen. Die BG hat die Maschine noch nicht gesehen. Deshalb hier meine Frage, ob mir jemand eindeutige Textstellen, Normen oder gar eine Beispielapplikation nennen kann.

Arbeitsvorgang:
- auf einer Rollenbahn steht ein volles Plastikfass, es wird manuell ein Spannring und ein Verschlußdeckel auf das Fass aufgelegt
- das Ganze wird auf der Rollenbahn manuell unter die Deckelpresse geschoben
- der Deckel wird mit einem pneumatisch betätigten Teller von oben auf das Fass gedrückt
- nun soll das Ganze in gedrückter Stellung stehen bleiben, damit ein AN den Spannring nach oben über den Deckelrand ziehen und schließen kann
- danach soll die Deckelpresse wieder in die obere Endstellung fahren
- das nun verschlossene Fass wird manuell aus der Presse geschoben

Der Pressteller wird von einem Pneumatikzylinder nach unten auf den Deckel gepresst, Hub ca 80mm.
Es gibt keine Stellungsmeldungen/Sensoren für die Stellung des Pneumatikzylinders.
Das Pneumatikventil ist ein 5/2-Wege-Ventil mit 1 Magnetventil (runterfahren) und Feder-Rückstellung (hochfahren). (Es wird ein Ventil zum Entlüften/Drucklosmachen der Pneumatik bei Notaus nachgerüstet werden, wodurch allerdings der Teller durch sein Eigengewicht ca 8kg nach unten sinken wird.)

Jetzt meine Bauchschmerzen und Fragen:
Damit der AN sich beim Pressen nicht die Finger zwischen Pressteller und Fassdeckel einklemmen/quetschen kann, wurde eine Zweihandbedienung geliefert, und zwar 2 einfache Taster (Schließer) auf 2 SPS-Eingänge (normale S7-1200, definitiv keine F-SPS) und diese steuert dann per Software einen SPS-Ausgang, an dem das Pneumatikventil für den Zylinder angeschlossen ist. (Das SPS-Programm habe ich noch nicht gesehen, die Maschine war auch noch nicht in Aktion, sie wird gerade aufgestellt).

(1) Ist das überhaupt eine "Presse", für die es besondere Normen gibt?
(2) Kann es tatsächlich sein, daß so eine Zweihandbedienung über Software realisiert zulässig ist?
(3) Wie muß so eine Software-Lösung aussehen? Gibt es vorgeschriebene Ablaufpläne?
(4) Müssen die 2 Taster eine bestimmte Anordnung haben? Sie sind 280mm auseinander montiert, schauen aber beide nach vorn.
(5) Reicht es, das Runterfahren nur auszulösen oder müssen die Taster die ganze Zeit oder Mindestzeit gedrückt gehalten bleiben?
(6) Bei zu frühem loslassen was muß passieren? (Der Zylinder kann weiterfahren oder wieder hochfahren, Stoppen geht ja nicht.) Oder muß das ein 5/3-Wege-Ventil mit Mittelstellung sein? Muß nach einem nicht vollständigen/abgebrochenen Senken zunächst wieder hochgefahren werden?
(7) Darf die Presse in der unteren Stellung stehenbleiben, um unter dem Pressteller rumzufummeln?
(8) Darf das Wieder-Hochfahren mit den selben zwei Tasten ausgelöst werden? Oder sollte da auch die Betätigung nur eines Tasters reichen?
(9) Wie verhindert man, daß nicht 2 Leute sich die Arbeit teilen (einer drückt runter, der andere schließt den Reifen)?
(10) Wie muß reagiert werden, wenn bei der Zweihandbedienung eine Gleichzeitigkeits-Diskrepanz festgestellt wird?
(11) Gibt es einen Press/Druck-Grenzwert, ab dem man bei einem Finger-Quetschen mit einer schweren/irreversiblen Verletzung rechnen muß?

Unglücklicherweise kann man sich an der Teller/Zylinder-Konstruktion auch beim Hochfahren (absichtlich) die Finger einklemmen. Das Problem werden wir wohl zusammen mit dem Lieferanten konstruktiv lösen können, sprich Abdeckungen der oberen Konstruktion anbringen.

Harald


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2016)

Zu 1: Nach meiner Meinung handelt es sich - laut Deiner Beschreibung - im Sinne der betreffenden C-Normen nicht um eine Presse. Pressen sind dort als (auch zweckentfremdete) Maschinen zum Kaltumformen von Metall definiert, das tut Deine Maschine ja nicht.
Zu 4: Ja, es muss eine bestimmte Form erfüllt werden. Ich weiß leider auf Anhieb nicht, welche Norm das festlegt, aber es muss eine gewisse Manipulationssicherheit vorhanden sein (die Zweihandbedienungen haben ja nicht aus Spaß so eine komplizierte Form).
Zu 9: Da sollte ein Hinweis in der Bedienungsanleitung sein, was die Anzahl der Bediener anbelangt. Meist steht das beim bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch. Solch ein Hinweis ist ausreichend. Sollte dort nichts stehen, sehe ich das aus Deiner Beschreibung als sehr riskant an.
Zu 11: Ja, gibt es, ich kenne ihn aber nicht.

Zu den anderen Punkten solltest Du Dir vom Hersteller die Risikobeurteilung geben lassen. Die gehört zur Dokumentation der Maschine. Wenn er keine hat, hat er ein Problem.


----------



## stevenn (20 April 2016)

(2) das wichtigste Kriterium nachdem du entscheiden musst, ist die Schwere der Verletzung. Wenn du dir "nur" den Finger "einzwickst" und keine schwere Verletzung folgt, dann kann das schon reichen.das kann man jetzt so pauschal nicht sagen.
(2,3,4)  DIN EN 574:2008-12 Titel (deutsch): Sicherheit von Maschinen - Zweihandschaltungen - Funktionelle Aspekte - Gestaltungsleitsätze, DIN EN ISO 13851 DIN EN ISO 13849
(5) hängt *unter anderem *auch wieder von der Schwere der Verletzung ( DIN EN ISO 12100) ab. Braucht man Tippbetrieb oder nicht.
(8) wenn keine Gefahr beim Hochfahren besteht, dann reicht doch ein TAster. Außer Bediener kann sich irgendwo quetschen
(9) würde ich organisatorisch.Wenn immer zwei Bediener da sind, kann man den zweiten ja auch durch drücken einer Taste oder wie auch immer zwingen irgendwo zu stehen
(10) dann darf nicht verfahren werden


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2016)

@Harald:
Lass Dir die Risikobeurteilung geben. Lass Dir die Berechnungen zu den Sicherheitsfunktionen geben. Diese Unterlagen muss der Hersteller haben und er ist verpflichtet, sie Dir zumindestens auf Wunsch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Sollte er sich weigern, dann fehlt Dokumentation, die nach Maschinenrichtlinie erforderlich ist, also ist die Maschine nicht CE-Konform, sprich: Ihr habt allen Grund, das Geld zurück zu halten.


----------



## PN/DP (20 April 2016)

Guten Morgen,

schon mal vielen Dank für die Beiträge, insbesondere @Stevenn für die Dokumentnummern für Zweihandschaltungen. Dann werden wir zunächst mal klären, wie schwer die Verletzung ausfallen kann.

Harald


----------



## stevenn (20 April 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @Harald:
> Lass Dir die Risikobeurteilung geben. Lass Dir die Berechnungen zu den Sicherheitsfunktionen geben. Diese Unterlagen muss der Hersteller haben und er ist *verpflichtet*, sie Dir zumindestens auf Wunsch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Sollte er sich weigern, dann fehlt Dokumentation, die nach Maschinenrichtlinie erforderlich ist, also ist die Maschine nicht CE-Konform, sprich: Ihr habt allen Grund, das Geld zurück zu halten.


Absolut NEIN! Machen muss es der Hersteller ja, aber rausgeben nicht! Gewisse Informationen wie Restrisiken usw. muss er angeben, aber rechtlich ist er nicht verpflichtet dir die Risikobeurteilung zu geben.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, das nicht in diesem Thread behandelt werden muss.


----------



## kpf (20 April 2016)

@stevenn: absolut korrekt.

@PN/DP: auch wenn man sich streiten kann, ob das eine "Presse" ist, schau Dir trotzdem mal die DIN EN 13736 an: pneumatische Pressen. Zumindest findest Du da Anregungen, was alles beachtet werden muss.
Z.B. auch, was ist im Fehlerfall: Ausfall Luft, Ausfall Strom. Fällt dann der Teller runter? Gibt es einen Not-Halt?
Eine Zweihandsteuerung muss in jedem Fall sicher sein, über eine einfache SPS geht das definitiv nicht.
Je nach Risiko und Schwere der Verletzung kann der PLr bis e gehen!

MfG
kpf


----------



## Safety (21 April 2016)

Hallo, hier meine Antworten:

(1) Ist das überhaupt eine "Presse", für die es besondere Normen gibt?

Nein das ist keine Presse entsprechend dem Anhang IV der MRL.
 Pressen, einschließlich Biegepressen, für die Kaltbearbeitung von Metall mit Handbeschickung und/oder Handentnahme, deren beim Arbeitsvorgang bewegliche Teile einen Hub von mehr als 6 mm und eine Geschwindigkeit von mehr als 30 mm/s haben können. 

(2) Kann es tatsächlich sein, daß so eine Zweihandbedienung über Software realisiert zulässig ist?

Kommt auf das vorhandene Risiko an. Ist aber nach Deiner Beschreibung eher nicht geeignet.

(3) Wie muß so eine Software-Lösung aussehen? Gibt es vorgeschriebene Ablaufpläne?

Norm wurde genannt. Hier gibt es Typen die dann vorgaben machen wie die Ausführung zu erfolgen hat.

(4) Müssen die 2 Taster eine bestimmte Anordnung haben? Sie sind 280mm auseinander montiert, schauen aber beide nach vorn.

Siehe DIN EN 574

(5) Reicht es, das Runterfahren nur auszulösen oder müssen die Taster die ganze Zeit oder Mindestzeit gedrückt gehalten bleiben?

Halten bis geschlossen, das bedeute aber auch das die Position geschlossen abgefragt werden muss entsprechend dem PL der SF. Suche mal nach im Netz Rührwerken BGF RCI.

(6) Bei zu frühem loslassen was muß passieren? (Der Zylinder kann weiterfahren oder wieder hochfahren, Stoppen geht ja nicht.) Oder muß das ein 5/3-Wege-Ventil mit Mittelstellung sein? Muß nach einem nicht vollständigen/abgebrochenen Senken zunächst wieder hochgefahren werden?

In der Pneumatik gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
Drucklosschalten (Herunterfallen des Deckels je nach Schwere müssen da weitere SF beachtet werden, bei geringem Gewicht kann ein Rückschlagventil ausreichend sein).
Anhalten über eingesperrte Druckluft und bei mittlerem und hohem Gewicht eine Bremse oder Klemmeinheit, Restrisiko eingesperrte Druckluft beachten. Ist aber oft ohne einfach nicht möglich.
Reversieren, gibt es fertige Ventilkombinationen die PLe erreichen können. Aber es darf keine Gefährdung bei der Bewegung nach oben erzeugt werden.


(7) Darf die Presse in der unteren Stellung stehenbleiben, um unter dem Pressteller rumzufummeln?

Wenn es keine Gefährdung gibt ja sonst nur im Sicheren Zustand. Du schreibst aber auch, dass ein Ring angebracht werden und dabei der Druck anstehen muss. Das wird oft bei Pressen oder anderen Maschinen gemacht, dabei ist die Sichere Übernahmeposition als SF entscheidend. Hier gibt es wenn es einen höheren PL zu erfüllen gilt die Lösung einen Kanal mit Druckschalter und einen mit einem Sensor, aber es gibt auch andere Lösungen.

(8) Darf das Wieder-Hochfahren mit denselben zwei Tasten ausgelöst werden? Oder sollte da auch die Betätigung nur eines Tasters reichen?

Kommt auf die Risikobeurteilung an, was kann passieren. Fehlerhafte Richtung = Gefährdung. Denke es sollten zwei weitere Taster sein oder man Baut mit drei Tastern eine Richtungsabhängige ZHS.

(9) Wie verhindert man, daß nicht 2 Leute sich die Arbeit teilen (einer drückt runter, der andere schließt den Reifen)?

Das ist Betreiberaufgabe. ZHS geht immer von einer hohen Verantwortung aus.
(10) Wie muß reagiert werden, wenn bei der Zweihandbedienung eine Gleichzeitigkeits-Diskrepanz festgestellt wird?

Kommt auf das Konzept an, Sicherer Zustand herstellen, anhalten, drucklos, reversieren.

(11) Gibt es einen Press/Druck-Grenzwert, ab dem man bei einem Finger-Quetschen mit einer schweren/irreversiblen Verletzung rechnen muß?

Es gibt nur Aussagen ob es eine Gefährdung ist, also Kraftgrenzen die akzeptabel sind. Sehe Dir dazu die Ausarbeitung der IFA zu Kollaborierenden Robotern an oder die 15066.

Zur Herausgabe von Entwicklungsdokumenten, wenn Ihr als Verwender, Arbeitgeber, Betreiber, bedenken habt solltet Ihr die Unterlagen zumindest zur Einsicht mal auf den Tisch bekommen. Die meisten großen Verwender, Arbeitgeber, Betreiber Vordern das im Lastenheft aus gutem Grund.
Ich hatte auch schon den Fall das diese bis zur Marktaufsicht ging und dann ist schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## M-Ott (22 April 2016)

Vielleicht ist das hier noch interessant:
http://komnet.nrw.de/ccnxtg/frame/ccnxtg/danz?lid=DE&did=19679


----------



## nade (26 April 2016)

Ich weiss, die Maschine ist bereits vorhanden, aber würde hier die Maschine nicht eine Sicherheits SPS eingespart werden können, wenn die 2 Taster über Flankenauswertung mit einer sehr kurzen Zeit, in der von beiden Taster die Flanke ankommen muss, Ausgewertet werden?
Zum Bedienen, 2 Schutztüren, die Wärend des Abfahrens geschlossen sein müssen, Zylinder eben Endlagenüberwacht, Untere Fahrposition erreicht, dann kann eine Tür geöffnet werden, der Reif drum gespannt, Die Türen wieder schließen, wird der Zylinder auf gefahren.
Oder 2 Hand schalter eingespart, und nur mit 2 Schutztüren gearbeitet? Wäre nach meiner Logik dann auch Wurst, ob nur 1 oder 2 Bediener da sind. Wenn es sein muss, ein Sicherheitsrelais vor die Steuerung, was eben von beiden Seiten her Quittiert werden kann.
Wenn sowieso schon eine Steuerung mit drin ist, lässt sich das Umreifte Fass nicht über einen Rollengang/Band in einen sicheren Abstand zur Presse ausfahren? Dann kann der 2. Bediener, wenn es ihn gibt, das Fass weiter transportieren, ohne auch nur annährend in den Prozess eingreifen zu müssen...
Hätte da schon ein paar Ideen, wie die Steuerung wenigstens nicht nur zur Schau verbaut wäre....
Wie hoch ist überhaupt der Anpressdruck des Zylinders?


----------



## PN/DP (27 April 2016)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die weiteren Beiträge mit Literaturhinweisen. Ganz besonders Danke an Safety für seinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Da habe ich schon mal ein paar gute Suchworte in der Hand. Und habe u.A. diese ähnliche Diskussion gefunden, wo auch schon vieles angesprochen wurde: http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/48884-pressen-sicherheit-wie-sicher-muss-es-sein.html

Jetzt sehe ich, daß es tatsächlich nicht immer PLe sein muß  daß es da wohl einen großen Spielraum gibt. Und es andererseits auch unterschiedliche Anforderungen zu den Abläufen gibt. Der Hersteller wird uns eine Menge erklären müssen, warum die Anlage so ist wie sie ist und ob die Abläufe alle die sinnvollsten oder vorgeschriebenen sind.



nade schrieb:


> Ich weiss, die Maschine ist bereits vorhanden, aber würde hier die Maschine nicht eine Sicherheits SPS eingespart werden können, wenn die 2 Taster über Flankenauswertung mit einer sehr kurzen Zeit, in der von beiden Taster die Flanke ankommen muss, Ausgewertet werden?


Es ist keine Sicherheits-SPS. Es gehen 2 einfache schwarze Schließer-Taster direkt auf 2 normale SPS-Eingänge einer normalen S7-1200. Das Programm habe ich noch nicht gesehen, es wurde uns noch nicht übergeben. Die SPS hat außer 2 Pressstationen auch noch eine Rollenbahn und eine Transportkette anzutreiben und 2 Kippvorrichtungen.

Für von uns beizustellende 2 Pumpen und 3 Zuführbänder war geplant, daß diese an die selbe SPS angeschlossen werden und wir diesen Teil selbst programmieren. Davon haben wir nun (vorerst?) Abstand genommen und bauen nun für unseren Part eine eigene zweite S7-1200 ein.



nade schrieb:


> Zum Bedienen, 2 Schutztüren, die Wärend des Abfahrens geschlossen sein müssen, Zylinder eben Endlagenüberwacht, Untere Fahrposition erreicht, dann kann eine Tür geöffnet werden, der Reif drum gespannt, Die Türen wieder schließen, wird der Zylinder auf gefahren.
> [...]
> Wenn sowieso schon eine Steuerung mit drin ist, lässt sich das Umreifte Fass nicht über einen Rollengang/Band in einen sicheren Abstand zur Presse ausfahren? Dann kann der 2. Bediener, wenn es ihn gibt, das Fass weiter transportieren, ohne auch nur annährend in den Prozess eingreifen zu müssen...


Das Fass (130kg) wird auf einem nicht angetriebenen Rollengang per Hand unter den Pressteller geschoben, dann per Software-Zweitasterbedienung der Pressteller auf den Deckel auf das Fass gesenkt. Es muß nun gedrückt bleiben, damit der Bediener den Deckelverschlußreifen schließen kann. Dann soll der Pressteller wieder hochfahren und der Bediener schiebt das Fass aus der Pressstation einen Meter weiter zu einer Abholposition. Der Pneumatikzylinder hat keine Endlagensensoren. Da ist keinerlei Schutzzaun. Normalerweise hat da kein zweiter Bediener was zu tun. Es ist aber ein zweiter Arbeiter ein paar Schritte weiter an einem anderen Teil der Anlage mäßig beschäftigt. Die Beiden könnten auf die Idee kommen in manchen Situationen zusammenzuarbeiten.



nade schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist überhaupt der Anpressdruck des Zylinders?


Das weiß ich nicht. Diese Angabe steht leider nicht in der Betriebsanleitung. Das soll uns der Hersteller vorrechnen.

Mittlerweile rechne ich nun eigentlich nicht mehr mit schweren/irreversiblen Verletzungen, allerdings ist die Häufigkeit dieser zyklischen Handlung relativ hoch, ca. alle 3 Minuten. Der Hersteller soll uns vorrechnen, welcher PL nötig ist und ob der mit der Softwarelösung erreicht wird. Nächste Woche kommt der Hersteller zu uns ins Haus und wir werden diskutieren, welche Sicherheitstechnik nötig ist.

Harald


----------

